# My dog loves to play games!



## Argentin (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm a game designer, and for my latest project I've decided to use my lovely german shepard as the main actor.

Hope you like it


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's great! Especially when your gsd put his paw on the game screen. Looks like a fun game.


----------

